# Visa Application - upload document



## Vincentluf (Jun 10, 2013)

Hello team,

I'm actually filling my application visa, could you please tell me if documents must be uploaded after payment. I have been prompted to make the payment but not yet uploaded the certified copies...


----------



## Eyadshe (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi vincentluf,

I do not have an answer for your question and i hope you will find an ansewr very soon, but i want to ask a question relate to this topic.
After recieving an invitation to apply, all documents must be uploaded online or a certified hard copies must be sent by mail to DIAC


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

Vincentluf said:


> Hello team,
> 
> I'm actually filling my application visa, could you please tell me if documents must be uploaded after payment. I have been prompted to make the payment but not yet uploaded the certified copies...


Ya.. Only after payment of fee, you will get access to evisa portal where you can upload docs.. 

No docs need to be uploaded before visa payment. 

All the best. 
Divya


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Eyadshe said:


> Hi vincentluf,
> 
> I do not have an answer for your question and i hope you will find an ansewr very soon, but i want to ask a question relate to this topic.
> After recieving an invitation to apply, all documents must be uploaded online or a certified hard copies must be sent by mail to DIAC


Hello Eyadshe,

No need to send any hard copy to DIAC in the entire process. Once you pay the fee, you have provision to upload all your documents online. Beware, you cannot edit/delete any document once uploaded. And you have some limits for the number of documents/memory limit which I am not very sure.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## CaptainR (Sep 5, 2013)

This website might be a good starting point Migrate to Australia: eVisa Information - Applying Australian Visa online


----------



## Eyadshe (Nov 20, 2012)

jre05 said:


> Hello Eyadshe,
> 
> No need to send any hard copy to DIAC in the entire process. Once you pay the fee, you have provision to upload all your documents online. Beware, you cannot edit/delete any document once uploaded. And you have some limits for the number of documents/memory limit which I am not very sure.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply, if i will apply only online so i can scan original documents and upload , then why DIAC ask that documents have to be ceritied.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Eyadshe said:


> Thank you for your reply, if i will apply only online so i can scan original documents and upload , then why DIAC ask that documents have to be ceritied.


Hello Eyadshe,

Please refer the below website information related to General Skilled Migration documents upload. It says, certified copy seal and signature of authorised person is not necessary if it is colour scan of the original. Otherwise, if it was a black and white photocopy of the original, then it must be certified from an authorised notary in your city and then should be colour scanned and uploaded.

Professionals and other Skilled Migrants - Workers - Visas & Immigration

People got visa from providing non certified colour scan and few documents which are black and white copies were certified and colour scanned. (Default scan is colour only).

If I were you, I would do colour photocopy and certify the document (For to be 100% safe, it is just my personal nature). 

One thing I am confused is, the same DIAC website has another page which conflicts the above page information. Please refer it below.

Information To Help Prepare To Your Application

It says, all the documents needs to be certified. 

If it is not too expensive to get the certified seal and signature, go for ceritified copy. Else, just the colour scan of originals will do. 

Remember, PCC need not be certified. It can be just colour scanned. 

As I was saying, you have some naming conventions to upload, and file limitations and formats. Preferably we upload documents in scanned format only. Please follow the same and a reference of formal information is below for your guidance.

Attaching Documents to a General Skilled Migration Visa Online Application

Best regards,
JR


----------



## divsat (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi

I got the signature from Notary for the copies of the documents. Does it need to have any specific wording. She did sign the copy along with the Notary public seal and expiry date. 
Will that be good enough for uploading for visa. 

Thanks


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

divsat said:


> Hi
> 
> I got the signature from Notary for the copies of the documents. Does it need to have any specific wording. She did sign the copy along with the Notary public seal and expiry date.
> Will that be good enough for uploading for visa.
> ...


That should be more than enough. I had notary seal with attested true copy stamp on the document by the lawyer.

Amit


----------

